# I miss "I Mother Earth"



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[youtube=object]STN2F1oEbdY[/youtube]

[youtube=object]F-Y0U6accEo[/youtube]


they had such a great groove.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

me too.

I used to see them in bars in the KW area. Our Lady Peace used to open for them all the time. Shame that their fortunes were reversed.

matt


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i love edwin IME...i never got the chance to see them play...and regret it...they have some great jams!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! I was Listening to Used to be alright and Like a Girl this morning! LOVE IME!


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

For all of you who are nostalgic, Edwin tends bar at Tattoo Rock Parlour on Queen West. Maybe you can stop by, and talk about glory days with him as he serves you a beer.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> For all of you who are nostalgic, Edwin tends bar at Tattoo Rock Parlour on Queen West. Maybe you can stop by, and talk about glory days with him as he serves you a beer.


Is he still hot???


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

He still looks the same... just a little older. You can definitely see the wrinkles now. I'm sure life on the road has added a couple of years to him.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

doesn't he have a new album out, and one soon to be coming out with the ex-OLP guitarist?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> doesn't he have a new album out, and one soon to be coming out with the ex-OLP guitarist?


Ya I heard something about this a while ago, I hope it works out! I badly miss IME but not for Edwin, I always thought the guitars sounded just awesome. A real treat to listen to.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> they have some great jams!


they absolutely blew me away with one of the things they did the first time I saw them in concert (Commodore Ballroom). 
Everyone in the band grabbed a percussion instrument, and just built up this monster groove. It was epic. One of my favourite "live moments" to date.


I think one of the brothers from the band is now in Toronto's version of the Blue Man Group.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Good guitar player, hokey bunch-of-sections-strung-together songwriting, absolute cheeseball of a singer.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I really liked the first couple albums and then when Edwin left, the wheels came off that wagon. The albums afterward were pretty forgettable.

And I've bought many a beer from Edwin at Tattoo. I hear he has a stake in the place, but that might just be hearsay.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I really liked the first couple albums and then when Edwin left, the wheels came off that wagon. The albums afterward were pretty forgettable.
> 
> And I've bought many a beer from Edwin at Tattoo. I hear he has a stake in the place, but that might just be hearsay.


You mean when he was asked to leave? The "new" singer, Brian, was way better. Saw them live with Edwin, then again with Brian and it was no contest - Brian's vocals blew Edwin's away. They did all the old singles and they were bang on.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Gently We Go reminds me of the late soxties/early seventies and ending up in a late night or after hours place listening to bands or mixes of different band members doing jams and extended jams. Mmmmmm. Those were the days - care free, stoned and sleeping all day.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Shit, I forgot all about the second-singer phase...


----------

